
Switching to Discord - hampelm
https://medium.com/streetmixology/switching-to-discord-93a51372b6ed
======
Pinbenterjamin
Solid self-awareness here by the team at Streetmix.

It's touched upon in the sentence;

"Discord, unlike Slack, is not as well-known in the corporate world. Although
marketed to gamers as a voice chat alternative, its core service (much like
Slack’s) is the chatroom."

Slack is a pretty solid solution for large enterprise teams, needing support
for different parts of their organization. It's akin to a 'living wiki' of
sorts.

Discord is much more ad-hoc, and less feature rich, which makes it a better
place for smaller teams with a need purely for communication and coordination.

There are great collaboration tools that I could envision discord working
with, for smaller teams. Like VSCode's Code Share.

My critique of these services in general comes in the same flavor that my
'open office' argument does. Lines of communication are critical, but should
be used judiciously. Everyone available all the time for conversation and
questions, without recourse, can lead to the type of environment where
everyone holds knowledge in their head, instead of writing it down, or
documenting it.

I've always believed that the best tool we have now are scheduled, web-based
team meetings with screen sharing. They have to be scheduled, and one person
is always leading a topic. It's targeted, and there is usually a goal.
Concise. I've always liked that.

